# White GT 2055 tires



## White vaughn2055 (Jul 4, 2019)

i recently bought a whit GT 2055. It has the original tires all the way around and even though I have found front tires for it the drive are a little more difficult to find. I’m wanting a ag tire and not a turf tire. The tire size on the back is 27x9.5-15. I have found 5.0-15 and 6.9-15 ag tires I like but they look awfully thin. I do know that they are 15 in wheels and the tires are 15 in tires just not sure on the height. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you thought about going to an R-4 tire... more like an industrial skid steer type tire? I think I've also seen folks finding those knobby quad tires to work great.
Gives you some food for thought, as the tire size you are looking for seem to be like hens teeth.
Either that, or find a different wheel with the proper bolt pattern, etc., and match tires that way.


----------



## White vaughn2055 (Jul 4, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Have you thought about going to an R-4 tire... more like an industrial skid steer type tire? I think I've also seen folks finding those knobby quad tires to work great.
> Gives you some food for thought, as the tire size you are looking for seem to be like hens teeth.
> Either that, or find a different wheel with the proper bolt pattern, etc., and match tires that way.


Yeah I’ve thought about changing the rear wheel to get a more common tire. I’ve seen the r4s a little pricy.


----------

